# udev times out when attempting to enumerate partitions

## twalter

I have an annoying problem with udev/udisks.  Specifically, I have a 8-in-1 multi-card reader (4-in-1 in fact; damn marketing departments   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) that presents itself to the PC as a USB device.  It should have the following block devices associated, sdd, sde, sdf, sdg.  sde to sdg are created without issue but udev thinks sdd is online and attempts (I assume, based on the "-part-id" bit in the name) to enumerate partitions on it.  Naturally this times out without an actual card in the reader.  My kernel log is flooded with the following message:

```
Jul 07 11:11:57 [udevd] timeout: killing 'udisks-part-id /dev/.tmp-block-8:48' [1806]_

                - Last output repeated 299 times -

```

How do I get udev to knock it off?

The card reader is:

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader
```

And, of course, my damn SSH session just died and won't reopen.  I will have to append the remaining pertinent information when I can login again.  IIRC, I am currently using udev-9999 (on 2.6.38 ), and have tried every other version in portage.

----------

## gerard27

It might be kernel-2.6.38.

Ugrade to 2.6.39-r2.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882390-highlight-.html

Gerard.

----------

## twalter

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> It might be kernel-2.6.38.
> 
> Ugrade to 2.6.39-r2.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882390-highlight-.html
> ...

 

Thanks,  I will give it a go tonight.

----------

## twalter

Still no go, sadly.  There is something fundamentally wrong as I was mid-sentence on the console when the keyboard stopped responding.  When I ssh'd in, there were a pile of defunct processes, including khubd!  There weren't any core files either so I'm going to compile a debug kernel and see if I can get some sort of useful info.

----------

